# Make buildkernel error



## sossego (Mar 12, 2014)

```
/usr/src/sys/netinet/udp_usrreq.c:1701:18: error: too few arguments to function
      call, expected 2, have 1
        udp_discardcb(up);
        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~   ^
/usr/src/sys/netinet/udp_usrreq.c:274:1: note: 'udp_discardcb' declared here
void
^
1 error generated.
*** Error code 1
```
 From /usr/src/sys/netinet/udp_usrreq.c

```
udp_discardcb(struct udpcb *up, int isudp)
```
How do I solve this?


Hmm. wait a moment.

Patch error. Just ignore.


----------



## sossego (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay

```
/usr/src/sys/netinet/udp_usrreq.c:1701:18: error: too few arguments to function
      call, expected 2, have 1
        udp_discardcb(up);
        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~   ^
/usr/src/sys/netinet/udp_usrreq.c:274:1: note: 'udp_discardcb' declared here
void
```


From the file in question:


```
udp_discardcb(struct udpcb *up, int isudp)
```

The former shows the error and the latter the two given values.
Where and how should the int value look?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2014)

What exactly are you trying to do? You talk about a patch? What patch? And what version of FreeBSD are we talking about?


----------



## trh411 (Mar 13, 2014)

Did you run a `make buildworld` or `make kernel-tooolchain` prior to running `make buildkernel`? Do you have the latest source for your target version of FreeBSD?


----------



## sossego (Mar 14, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What exactly are you trying to do? You talk about a patch? What patch? And what version of FreeBSD are we talking about?


It was/is a patch to allow UDP Lite to work on FreeBSD. I am aware the struct and int should be defined differently.

```
FreeBSD nunca-conhecado 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r262601: Fri Feb 28 17:42:14 EST 2014     raspycat@nunca-conhecado:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## trh411 (Mar 14, 2014)

sossego said:
			
		

> It was/is a patch to allow UDP Lite to work on FreeBSD.


Is this UDP-Lite Support the patch to which you refer? From what I understand this is not in -CURRENT yet, and is not a trivial patch. If you want to try this patch you should at least be -CURRENT in my opinion. Do you even know if the patch compiles under lang/clang?


----------



## sossego (Mar 17, 2014)

I know.
The patch is already ready.
Just fixing a few things.


----------

